# Identification Please.....



## Chappy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi guys i found this on the Web and does it look like a Boa to you???


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 21, 2008)

I watched that video, looked more then an Olive. But I could be wrong.
Would a Rainbow boa get that big?


----------



## Chappy (Jul 21, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> I watched that video, looked more then an Olive. But I could be wrong.
> Would a Rainbow boa get that big?


 
I dont know got me stumped!!! Gee its a big Olive if it is!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 21, 2008)

Very big. I don't know if that guy would wanna go near a snake again.....


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like an olive to me.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 21, 2008)

*Im with Trouser it looks like an Olive to me. A big one too.*


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 21, 2008)

Olive is the way to go by the looks of it. I'm gonna check how big Rainbow boas get.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 21, 2008)

Yep, definitely an olive. Lovely big fellow, not very polite though ... lol ... :lol:

Boa's have more pattern than that don't they. That sheen is unmistakeable on the olives. According to my latest book the NT olive can grow to 5m, the WA to 6.5m.


----------



## notechistiger (Jul 21, 2008)

It's an olive, and no rainbow boas do not get that big.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh ok. Doesn't look like it anymore, after seeing a picture, totally different to what I pictured in my head!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 21, 2008)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Oh ok. Doesn't look like it anymore, after seeing a picture, totally different to what I pictured in my head!



Reffering to a Rainbow boa.


----------

